# Martin Sceptre, Cougar



## luckyhit (Dec 8, 2006)

I see some post about lobbying companies to build the "ultimate finger bow".

What about the Martin Scepter... 43" ata, 8" brace height, 305 fps IBO? Sounds pretty good. Anybody got one?

Or the Cougar Elite.... 42" ata, 6.5" brace height, 315 fps IBO.... hot bow. Probably shootable with fingers.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

Not a bad looking bow but I was VERY curious about there speed rating though as on the Martin Web site they did NOT say that 305 was an IBO speed BUT that MAXspeed was 305 BIG DIFFRENCE , with no standards no telling what method and combonations were used to uptain those numbers. 

Just looking at The Scepter I have very serious doubts that it would come close to 305 useing IBO standards but i may be wrong.


----------



## luckyhit (Dec 8, 2006)

Sully,

Good point. I don't know how I read "max" and thought IBO. I didn't even notice that little detail. Without standards..... who knows?


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Have a good look at the Martin Razerx as well I shoot the elite limbs


----------



## BugZ (Feb 28, 2004)

I believe Hollowpoint shot a RazorX when he shot his two RH but I any be wrong. I think for Martin the RazorX would be their better finger bow. I haven't seen anyone use the Scepter locally for fingers but maybe some Martin Pros will tell us which finger pros are shooting which bow. I can't remember which model Randy Brabec shot at the Idaho Open when I shot it.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I currently shoot the Razor X, but have a Scepter 4 on order. The Razor is a great bow. 45 inches A to A, and a speed of around 250 with a 28" draw and a 340 grain arrow. Accurate as well. I also have the striaght Razor and it shoots the same specs.

Arrow


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Martin Sceptre*

I have a new Sceptre and it is as accurate as Martin says in fact it is the finest bow I have ever shot (over 30 years in competative Archery) it shoots my indoor setup real fast, but I've not shot the outdoor setup as of this date, but I would say if you are of the 30" draw, and the correct arrow, then 305 would not be out of the question. Martin Archery has been around since 1951 and I am sure they would not make a claim without being able to back it up. Just my thoughts..


----------



## luckyhit (Dec 8, 2006)

Agreed. I don't think Martin is "fibbing" about the speed of the Scepter and Cougar. Its just that the speed is listed as "max speed".... not IBO. I'm sure those bows shot something at that speed, but they don't tell us what.

What wt. arrow, draw wt., draw length, etc. There is no way to use that velocity number to compare their bows to other manufacturers who do tell you what the criteria was.... usually by citing IBO (or AMO in the old days).


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

I had a Scepter a couple years ago, very accurate but was a little too loud for my taste to hunt with. However, I am a bit of a noise nut so it may not bwe too loud for everyone.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

If you guys don't mind waiting for about February, I've ordered a Scepter 4 with the X system.

It will be an interesting compare to the ProTec.


----------



## 1adam12 (Aug 27, 2003)

*New Scepter IV*

I just got my Scepter IV with Furious cam 2 weeks ago. The switch from a Scepter II with Fury X was a big difference. Less valley with the IV, smooth and soild as a rock. Tonight, after indoor league, a couple of guys shot it and seemed very impressed when comparing it to their Trycons. I have the parts on the way to make it the X system which, I'm sure, will make it even better. A big thumbs up to Martin on this improvement on an already good bow.

By the way, the new Chameleon color is even better in person than in the book or on the net.

Haven't check speeds since I am just poking holes in paper indoors.


----------

